# i need some motivation!!!



## mindlessgapgirl (Jan 20, 2008)

so i went out last friday night, and saw the pictures the next day and uuugh i looked awful! so i decided to take my lazy butt to Curves and sign up...I was a member 2 years ago, and lost over 20 pounds in 2 months (but i was on a strict diet!) but I had to cancel my membership when my ex and I broke up and I moved back home. So I'm hoping I can succeed at this...my problem is, I have the hardest time giving up junk and pop and crap like that. I think I am sugar addicted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I am a VERY sedentary person...so I would like to actually get in shape and get healthy! I am going for my first workout on Tuesday and I'm a little nervous too! Anyone have any good advice for staying motivated and not caving into little cravings? Are there any good suggestions for things I can do on days when I am bored of Curves (I'm already taking a once a week pilates class)? Any help is much appreciated!!!


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 20, 2008)

*what ive always done is splurge on a designer bikini, since u can get a cute bikini for like 20$ if u wanted, knowing that u just dropped 150$ on one will get u moving lol that has always worked 4 me, id go to eat some chips and think '... but the damn bikin..i' haha*


----------



## saj20052006 (Jan 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey B. Fly* 

 
_*what ive always done is splurge on a designer bikini, since u can get a cute bikini for like 20$ if u wanted, knowing that u just dropped 150$ on one will get u moving lol that has always worked 4 me, id go to eat some chips and think '... but the damn bikin..i' haha*_

 
I agree.  I have dropped from a size 12/14 to a size 8 in two years and my motivation is my clothing.  I look and see that I spent $70 bucks each on two pair of jeans and I think about not being able to get back in them and that makes me think twice about what I'm eating and staying fit.


----------



## *KT* (Jan 20, 2008)

Find the best skinny picture you have of yourself and make this the only thing on the front of your fridge (so it doesn't get lost in clutter).  Tape a second copy of the pic on your "snack" cupboard.  

Also, don't completely cut out your favorite stuff, just buy the healthiest version of it that you can and be sure to portion it into a bowl.  So if you're really craving chips, buy baked and then put one serving into a bowl instead of carrying the bag to the couch.  If you completely cut out your favs, you're more apt to go overboard next time they're in reach.


----------



## Hilly (Jan 20, 2008)

"Nothing tastes as good as skinny feels"

I think this when I decide between a grilled chicken breast salad or pizza.


----------



## Divinity (Jan 20, 2008)

LOVE the idea about posting the skinny pic of you on your craving cupboards.  Give yourself a free day, one day a week only.  This is the day you can eat whatever you like, be it pizza or a bottle of Coke or that big cookie you saw in the bakery the other day.  Every other day of the week is strictly beans and rice (you know what I mean).  Psychologically, it is harder to cut out the bad stuff we so love and it really kills the consistency of your diet when you know you can't have it at all and sneak into the pantry at night.  So, now that you have a free day of junk to look forward to, that should help with the sugar cravings.  
As far as workout motivation, why not take classes with a friend or make friends in class.  It's a great way to hold each other accountable for coming to work out - even when it's 3 degrees outside.  Pilates is great for stretching and strenthening the core, but curves sounds like it could benefit the strength and cardio needs you have.  Just keep pushing yourself and buy that bikini and focus on those skinny pics of yourself and you'll be just fine


----------

